# Woodturner's Jelly



## kronewi (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried a search of the forums but I couldn't find any mention of Circa 1850's Woodturner's Jelly available at CSUSA. (Circa 1850 Woodturner's Jelly | Finishing | Craft Supplies USA=)

Has anyone ever used this product? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting. I've never heard of this. I've got some gel stains, but have never used them on the lathe. Am curious to see if anybody here has used this.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 4, 2013)

It sounds good. Like wipe on poly?


----------



## kronewi (Jan 4, 2013)

It almost sounds more like a shellac type friction polish but it calls itself a poly varnish.


----------



## kronewi (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow. I am surprised no one has tried this product.


----------



## PWL (Jan 8, 2013)

I think everyone is waiting on you Kevin. HaHa
Paul 
USN/RET


----------



## kronewi (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeh, it looks like in my next order I will throw one in just to check it out.


----------

